# Marty's Banquet Reservations



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty and Carrie have so many other tasks getting the show ready they've asked me to take reservations and collecting for the banquet as in years past.

The banquet is Saturday September 24, 2011 somewhere close to 6 pm.....

*Reservations are confirmed with payment.* We'll need a firm count for the banquet by Friday noon, September 23rd. Please make reservations by posting the number of reservations here then contact me for payment.
via email: [email protected]by phone: 928 778-3732 cell 520 831-3390
by mail: 
Stan Cedarleaf11176 E Western Sunset DriveDewey, AZ 86327 Tickets are $22.00 per person paid by check or cash. Make checks out to "Marty Cozad"We can do credit card and Pay Pal Payments but because of the extra percentage charged by the CC and Pay Pal folks, each ticket will be $23.50 paid that way. My Pay Pal account is [email protected] or we can send an invoice. When paying that way please indicate in the subject box ,"Marty's Banquet".Thanks a bunch.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Stan, Put me down for 2 tickets. 
Richard Snyder


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Stan,
Please put me down for two tickets.
Thanks,


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan 

Put me down for two tickets. 

Mine and Chilli Charlie's 

Randy Stone


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yer down, Randy... Please send me your email address... [email protected]


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, 

I replied to your e-mail, but as a follow-up I am down for 2 

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup... Got you and Chandlor down...


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Put us down for 2 Stan.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotcha, Terry...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a fun weekend. Mark me down for two Stan.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 04 Aug 2011 09:20 PM 
Sounds like a fun weekend. Mark me down for two Stan. Done...


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

Put me down for 1 ticket, please. 

Joe Hall


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Joe...


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan 
Check in the mail for one. 
Thanks for taking care of this. 
Dale


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Dale.. 

Please send your email address if you would.... [email protected]


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan 
Put us down for two, Martha and I will be there, I will send the ck to you 
Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Will do, Dennis... yer down...


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Stan, 

We will not be able to attend Marty's party this year, (ECLSTS) but I will send several door prizes for you to give away. 

See you next week in Prescott, I'll be their with Dan. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just want to confirm: You got my check?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom... Sure did... I sent confirmation to [email protected] Is that a good address????









If not, please send a cuurent email.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, please put me down for one ticket to the Saturday night banquet. 

Are there any plans for the Friday night meal? 

Bill


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By BillBrakeman on 17 Aug 2011 09:36 AM 
Stan, please put me down for one ticket to the Saturday night banquet. 

Are there any plans for the Friday night meal? 

Bill 
Gotcha, Bill... We always do something for a group dinner on Friday night but it's more spontaneous. Last year we went to a great BBQ place. Maybe we can do that again..

email me would you???? [email protected]


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stan 
I will be there for sure. Kristi and Patti are maybe's. Will let you know and pay you the Fri before 
Rodney


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, Rodney......... I have you on the list.. 

We'll need to know by noon on Friday as that's when reservations close...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So Stan, how about a count? 

Do we have a goal?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we don't have a goal. its usually 65 to 85 if I remember . 
I have a few door prizes so far.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 
I am going to bring a couple things to give away as door prizes, 
Dennis


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I was just kidding about the goal, but I think I have read somewhere that you wern't expecting as many people to come this year and was really just wondering how the banquet reservation's was coming along.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy... Right now we're standing at 42 for the banquet....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan 
That is about as many as I count in my " Is you Is or is you aint" coming to Marty's Post. 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fewer people = More Food For Me!!!!! 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 18 Aug 2011 07:48 PM 
Fewer people = More Food For Me!!!!! 

Chris 
Youse has'ta pay double....







If'n yer gonna brang Chandlor, it'll be triple. He a growin' kid...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 18 Aug 2011 07:43 PM 
Stan 
That is about as many as I count in my " Is you Is or is you aint" coming to Marty's Post. 


You haven't made reservations for the banquet yet, JJ. I've never known you to miss a meal so I put you down anyway.


----------



## tsbikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Please add two new guys to the reservations, Tom Pekarna and I. 

Jim Grimes 
Custer SD 
[email protected]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim.... You and Tom have been added...

Thanks for quick payment. It sure helps getting the money in early. Makes my job sooooooooooooo much easier at Marty's..


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

If anyone is interested there is a open room at the Best Western for marty's Thingy.

The open days are September thursday 22nd, friday 23rd, and saturday the 24th.

I am not going this year.


If ya hurry you can get the room booked..I just cancelled it.

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Madstang on 22 Aug 2011 04:11 PM 
If anyone is interested there is a open room at the Best Western for marty's Thingy.

The open days are September thursday 22nd, friday 23rd, and saturday the 24th.

I am not going this year.


If ya hurry you can get the room booked..I just cancelled it.

Bubba

Bubba's not coming?


----------

